# The my parents are so old thread...



## bunnyman666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Daddy is so old that he saw the petrified forest when it was a bunch of saplings.

Daddy is so old that he remembers the Grand Canyon when it was a mere pot hole.

How old are your parents?


----------



## Bville (Aug 6, 2014)

Our mom and dad are so old they have Roman numerals on their birth certificates. Their first pet was a dinosaur!

~Pepper, Smokey, and Fred


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bville said:


> Our mom and dad are so old they have Roman numerals on their birth certificates. Their first pet was a dinosaur!
> 
> ~Pepper, Smokey, and Fred



Wow, that's OLD!!!

Daddy is so old that he saw all of the continents together.


----------



## Bville (Aug 6, 2014)

You think that's old, my bunny parents have a signed copy of the Bible!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, that's old.

My Daddy is so old that he has an autographed picture of the three wise men.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh oh yeah!!!! I got one:

My Daddy is so old that his birth certificate was chiseled from stone!!!!


----------



## Bville (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey BunnyMan, I think we're the oldest bunny parents alive since no one else has posted to this thread!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Unfortunate, isn't it?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 7, 2014)

Daddy is so old his birthstone is lava.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, that's old.

My Daddy is so old that he saw the first Christmas.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 7, 2014)

My Hoomin is sooooo old, sooo ancient that she saw the universe being borned and calls it the Big BANG!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gee, that's OOOOOOOOOOLD!!!!!


----------

